# Help securing CO2 tank to stand



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a 2 year old running around and he has just begun to open the doors on my 75g stand. Before he knocks over the CO2 tank and creates a "rocket" I would like to find a way to secure the bottle inside of my stand. I thought of using galvanized plumbing strap and while it will work I'm sure there are better, more aesthetic solutions out there.

So, what do you use to secure your CO2 tank to your cabinets?


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

hmm... something like what attaches a tank to a divers backpack? The strap and buckle is what I am thinking of. It could be attached to the cabinet with a bracket.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

We went the other way. We put tot-locks (The magnetic kind from Home Depot) on the stand doors. Works great.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

What I use are a pair of "L" brackets and a short bunge cord. Screw the "L" brackets into the stand so that they're spread far enough apart for the tank to fit between. Then hook the bungee cord through the holes in the bracket to strap the tank in place.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

turbomkt said:


> We went the other way. We put tot-locks (The magnetic kind from Home Depot) on the stand doors. Works great.


  Prolly easier to find the tot-locks! Can you tell I don't have kids! LOL


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

It's still a good idea to strap the tank down to keep it vertical whether or not you have kids. Living in California there's always the possible earthquake. The midwest has its tornados and the east/gulfcoasts have hurricanes. Then there's always the inadvertant bump while moving furniture around.

The kid-proof doors are are good idea to keep the little ones away from fish food and ferts, though.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I use 2 large velcro straps to attach my cylinder to the leg of my stand...doesn't really help with a cabinet though. I did see a cylinder holder at the welding store though and it was pretty nice, you just need to screw it to the wall and lock in your cylinder.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

bharada said:


> What I use are a pair of "L" brackets and a short bunge cord. Screw the "L" brackets into the stand so that they're spread far enough apart for the tank to fit between. Then hook the bungee cord through the holes in the bracket to strap the tank in place.


Been looking for a way to do this too. I like this idea! going to give it a try. thanks.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

fishfry said:


> I did see a cylinder holder at the welding store though and it was pretty nice, you just need to screw it to the wall and lock in your cylinder.


 Or those steel straps with the clasp and buckle that they use to secure fire extinguishers to wall with. If you needed to secure your tank out in the open using one of these would be a lot more refined looking than the "L" brackets. But being the impatient and cheap sorta guy that I am, and the fact that it's hidden away, finding the "L" brackets in the garage was all I needed.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I just use the strap tie downs with the slide through gripping clip from the sporting goods or automotive dept. in most stores.
They are quick to get on and off, and if you have an open stand like the one in the photo, you can just go around the side. If you have a closed cabinet, you can screw the strap into the side of the stand a few inches apart and it should still be easily accessible.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll be danged, I never got an e-mail notification that anyone replied to this topic! Hmmm...

Anyways thanks to all for the help. I was still trying to figure out a way to do this. Problem with the 75g is I don't have any knobs on the doors so I can't usa a kiddie lock on it. The other three tanks already have kiddie locks 

Bill, your idea was what I was thinking but no one had ever heard of them for 5lb cylinders. I would like something easy like that. I am about due for a CO2 refill so I will check at the welding supply shop (thanks for the idea fishfry) and see if they have, or can order anything like that. 

Jan, I like your solution too and thanks for the pic! If the welding supply shop falls through I will give it a try. 

I am going to use the galvanized strap for the 15lb cylinder I have. Don't want to take any chances with that one and don't think I willneed to remove it very often 

Thanks again to all for the help and solutions.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

My stand doesn't have handles/knobs either.

This is the item below. Not too hard to install as long as you're really careful with how deep you drill


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> My stand doesn't have handles/knobs either.
> 
> This is the item below. Not too hard to install as long as you're really careful with how deep you drill


Well, there's something I've been looking for. Not for tots, but for our old dog who is very adept at using his paw to open up the cabinet doors on stands and eat an entire can of fish food..... #-o


----------



## rti1000 (Jun 6, 2005)

I know I'm new around here but i had an idea that may help.
When we refill and store tanks in my fire department and for scuba we use thick ( 1/2 - 3/4 ) PVC tubing that comes up to the height of the top of regulator in the back and is cut at a ~ 45 degree angle so it is lower in the front to make it easier to see the tank and get it in and out of the tube. This pipe is then bolted to the wall so if something should hit the tank hard enough to dislodge the regulator the PVC is strong enough to keep the tank upright and prevents it from becoming a projectile. (I was in a room once where it happened to a 5 foot tall tank with 3600lbs in it, the tank didn't budge.) and you could always fit a top with a bigger o/d piece of tubing and a cap if you want to make it look better outside your tank cabinet. 

Anyhow, it's just an idea. Hope it helps some.
Andy


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

I bought a combo dog leash and collar at WalMart. It cost about 3 bucks. I drilled a couple holes through the back of the cabinet and slid the leash through the holes and cut to length. Worked really well and holds to bottle tight.

I think your next concern will be your child turning the pretty knobs on your regulator. They will crank your co2 all the way up haha. I think I would put a lock on the door if I was you untill you children get a bit older.


----------

